# Su opinion sobre estos disipadores ...



## Luis1342 (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola foro,buen dia,hace unos dias me hice de estos disipadores de aluminio,los quiero ocupar los tres para montajes con amplificador de audio,entonces eh aqui mi duda 
¿que potencia creen que podran soportar cada uno de ellos,sin que el transistor o integrado se dañe por el exceso de temperatura?,es decir para no quedarme corto jeje,para que imaginen las dimensiones  les deje un 555 de muestra
saludos y gracias por leer estas lineas 

http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00498u.jpg

http://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00500l.jpg

http://img12.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00502q.jpg


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

hola vas a montar un integrados solo por disipador?
que limite de potencia necesitas?


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 8, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> hola vas a montar un integrados solo por disipador?
> que limite de potencia necesitas?



Hola,gracias por tu respuesta Harleytronics,los tres los pienso usar por separado,es decir para tres amplificador estereo.
el primero de las imagenes pienso usarlo para dos TDA7294. y los otros dos para proyectos a futuro,creen que alguno de estos si me soporte un poco más de 100w   

Saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

,creen que alguno de estos si me soporte un poco más de 100w   

Saludos  [/quote]

hola por lo que se ve en la imagen yo diria que podes poner dos tda7294 en cada disipador y te sobra
igualmente no olvides la opcion de poner coolers en el gabinete ,donde montes el circuito  ,,que ventilen 
los disipadores,,,,ah  tampoco olvides la grasa siliconada para los integrados .saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,gracias por tu respuesta Harleytronics,los tres los pienso usar por separado,es decir para tres amplificador estereo.
> el primero de las imagenes pienso usarlo para dos TDA7294. y los otros dos para proyectos a futuro,creen que alguno de estos si me soporte un poco más de 100w



La única forma de saberlo es que veas este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31996.html y lo verifiques con los datos del chip que estes usando.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Abr 8, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> pienso usarlo para dos TDA7294. y los otros dos para proyectos a futuro,creen que alguno de estos si me soporte un poco más de 100w


Use un disipador mas pequeño cuando monte los 2 TDA7294 en los 2 woofers y ningun problema, claro esta que lejos estoy de ponerlo al maximo, las ventanas vibran mucho.

Pero de cualquien manera, las placas de los TDA no ocupan ni 5x5cm, siempre que tengas fuente, protecciones (creo que el TDA tenia), softstar afuera. 
Consejo: armalo los amplificadores y probalos durante un tiempo con ese disipador al volumen que creas que lo vas a usar, sino calienta demasiado el disipador, no debe haber problema.

Saludos

Edit: te dejo unas fotos de los amplificador con el disipador.


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 9, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> hola por lo que se ve en la imagen yo diria que podes poner dos tda7294 en cada disipador y te sobra
> igualmente no olvides la opcion de poner coolers en el gabinete ,donde montes el circuito  ,,que ventilen
> los disipadores,,,,ah  tampoco olvides la grasa siliconada para los integrados .saludos



si,solo pienso usar uno de ellos para ese proyecto 
gracias por la respuesta!  
saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 9, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La única forma de saberlo es que veas este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31996.html y lo verifiques con los datos del chip que estes usando.
> 
> Saludos!



Hey!muchas gracias ezavalla por poner el link de la valiosa información que pone cacho   
una vez más gracias por tu respuesta!
saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 9, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Use un disipador mas pequeño cuando monte los 2 TDA7294 en los 2 woofers y ningun problema, claro esta que lejos estoy de ponerlo al maximo, las ventanas vibran mucho.
> 
> Pero de cualquien manera, las placas de los TDA no ocupan ni 5x5cm, siempre que tengas fuente, protecciones (creo que el TDA tenia), softstar afuera.
> Consejo: armalo los amplificador y probalos durante un tiempo con ese disipador al volumen que creas que lo vas a usar, sino calienta demasiado el disipador, no debe haber problema.
> ...



Hola Juanma,gracias por tu respuesta y las fotos,esta bonito tu amplificador,un trabajo limpio  ,muy compactas las pcbs 

de los TDA7294

una duda....

¿con cuanto amperaje y voltaje los estás alimentando?  

saludos


----------



## juanma (Abr 10, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> ¿con cuanto amperaje y voltaje los estás alimentando?


Si mal no recuerdo, el transformador es de 25+25 o menos.
Y la corriente, cuando lo arme, le calculamos 5A, pero nunca lo medi. Igualmente creo que esta sobredimesionado el transformador (para el nivel de potencia que lo uso).

Lo seguro en todo esto igualemente, el datasheet.

Saludos!


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, Consegui este disipador por $10 en un desguace...para que lo usarian?
Ademas tengo un transformador de 25+25 4A. Pensé en 2 TDA7294 algo estero (porque en puente no me gusta) pero por ahi hay algo mejor, aunque sea mono, que aproveche mejor el voltaje y la corriente del transformador.

Espero opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 3, 2009)

Seguramente se banque un amplificador de 150w a transistores ese disipador.


Che, te hago una consulta ya que estamos. Lo conseguiste en algún desarmadero electronico o algo? Llevo buscando mucho tiempo algún desarmadero electrónico, o algun lugar donde vendan rezagos o scrap pero no puedo encontrar en Argentina..


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 3, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Seguramente se banque un amplificador de 150w a transistores ese disipador.
> 
> 
> Che, te hago una consulta ya que estamos. Lo conseguiste en algún desarmadero electronico o algo? Llevo buscando mucho tiempo algún desarmadero electrónico, o algun lugar donde vendan rezagos o scrap pero no puedo encontrar en Argentina..



Lo compre en una casa de elctronica en J. C. Paz, hay 2 casas de electronica ahi. Los tipos arreglan centros musicales y otras cosas y cada tanto desguazan algo que no tenia arreglo y te venden las partes interesantes. mi experiencia de service me dice que posiblemente este tenia algun STK y era de algun centro musical... Tengo otro mas chico, que me salio casi igual. Nunca pagué mas de $20 (el de la foto puse $10 pero ahora recuerdo que eran cerca de $15...) Pero digamos que los conosegui de ocasión...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 4, 2009)

Yo por ahora tengo que andar de ciruja nomás, juntando cosas electrónicas por la calle 


Hay un tipo que tiene un bolichito de arreglo de TVs y eso cerca de casa que cada tanto tira algunos TVs o algunas placas, pero me da verguenza ir a decirle que me guarde en vez de tirar   
Así he sacado varias cosas buenas (de ciruja), pero hay veces que uno necesita, por ejemplo, capacitores del tamaño de una taza de café, que son incomprables, y en un desarmadero se puede llegar a conseguir barato.. O algún motorcito o alguna pieza rara... Nunca viene de más un desarmadero 


Ahora lo que estoy tratando de conseguir es un transformador de microondas.. Me recorrí como 3 o 4 lugares que arreglen microondas y ninguno me pudo dar un transformador (ni siquiera quemado), está dificil la búsqueda 


Perdón por el offtopic. Volviendo al tema:

¿Alguno sabe alguna forma de calcular los disipadores echos de simplemente chapa de aluminio?


Salu2!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguno sabe alguna forma de calcular los disipadores echos de simplemente chapa de aluminio?



Acá hay información sobre el tema.
Sobre el final están los links a calculadres de resistencias térmicas. Claro que no son exactísimos, pero apuntan bien.

Hipatetik, te puede servir también ese link.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Yo por ahora tengo que andar de ciruja nomás, juntando cosas electrónicas por la calle
> 
> 
> Hay un tipo que tiene un bolichito de arreglo de TVs y eso cerca de casa que cada tanto tira algunos TVs o algunas placas, pero me da verguenza ir a decirle que me guarde en vez de tirar
> !



Como va a hacer!!!! Diles que te lo guarden!!! Naaaaa, estás dejando ir demasiado.
Si no fuera por esa practica, ahora no estaría pensando hacer 2 fuentes SMPS de mnicolau!!!!
Apúrate!!! antes de que tiren tan preciada basura electrónica!!!

saludos!!!


----------

